# 2013 Highlight Video



## ivideowildlife (Jan 20, 2013)

Here is a 3 minute highlight video from my 2013 season
Lion, Bear, Elk, Deer & Bighorns.
Enjoy..





Consider Subscribing to my channel: http://www.youtube.com/user/ivideowildlife?feature=watch
Kelly Cox
http://www.i-videowildlife.com


----------

